# Cardiology



## newmy9 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Attempted cath and successful cath same day same session*

I have a report with dictation listed with two docs.  One doc attempted to do a jugular and right femoral access with out success.  The second doc charged for a corony only access.  Can I bill the attempt  by the first doc with a 52-modifier or would I only charge for what was successfully completed by the second doc. And what about the dictation with both docs listed??


----------

